# "Hallelujah" at the mall



## Ernie (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Ernie (Jun 6, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, because of these two videos I found this:


----------



## Ernie (Jun 6, 2010)

Ouch +2


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

I've often wondered what actually happened in the Organist Last Job video. Did he accidentally hit the baroque tuning button?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Saturnus said:


> I've often wondered what actually happened in the Organist Last Job video. Did he accidentally hit the baroque tuning button?


S/he accidentally hit one of the automatic transposer buttons. The organ then was playing in the key of C while the choir continued on [like a rock] in D Major.

For most organs that have this abomination, the knob is not near the keyboards just for this reason. The organ used in that clip was an electronic/digital organ (Rodgers) which has the transposer buttons directly below the keys of the Swell (topmost) manual.

The majority of pipe organs do not have these abominations ... most organist can, and do, transpose at sight. I can't use a transposer ... I have perfect pitch, and when I hear a D and know that my fingers are actually playing A, it throws me off completely.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel so bad for laughing at those last 2 videos. :lol:


----------



## Fuga42 (Jan 3, 2011)

In the 1° video, Halleluja in the Mall, we can to see and to feel the true power of the music.
Learning this famouse classic piece out of a normal context like a church or a theatre, we can see how the people are mouch more impressed and wonderized because the music trasform a ordinary place in a magic place, a magic moment..it seem the time stop...all people are invoved in a athmosphear of happiness...brought at the sky....at the heaven.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Plus, Fuga42, you don't get to see that everyday. Lovely thing, indeed


----------



## Randi (Dec 17, 2010)

I love seeing the power of music! I have sung the Halleluja Chorus so many times and it was just great to see the wonder in peoples eyes in the Mall! How fun would that be!!!
Randi


----------

